# VBA - Den Wert der Zelle verwenden und nicht die Formel



## multitasker (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Exceldatei, in der ich "normale" Funktionen verwende und selber geschriebene mit VBA. Ich habe jetzt eine Spalte in der ich Werte mit einer "normalen" Funktion (=WENN(Planung!R7>0;Planung!R7;"") berechne, diese Zellen möchte ich nun aber auch mit VBA abfragen. Und zwar möchte ich abfragen, ob ein Wert in dieser Zelle steht. Ich möchte nun Abfragen, ob in dieser Zelle ein Wert steht.

Wenn ich dies so realisiere, erhalte ich immer das Ergebnis TRUE, da die Formel drin steht:

If Cells(Reihe,Spalte).Value = TRUE Then
'Code
End If

Wie ist dies zu lösen?

Gruß Jens

PS Verwende Excel 2003


----------



## Alex F. (17. Juni 2008)

```
if isnumeric(Cells(Reihe,Spalte).Value ) then
' code
end if
```
Grüsse bb


----------

